# probleme mit kopete...

## jonny_mc_conny

eigentlich find ich, dass kopete nicht unbedingt ein schlechter messenger is, aber er macht mir trotzdem einige probleme...

-datein versenden geht überhaupt nicht

-manchmal dauert es ewig nachrichten zu versenden

-gruppengespräche sind stürzen manchmal ab, oder sonst fehlerhaft

-keine statusänderung unter icq möglich...

-...

es sind halt so kleine probleme, die mich an kopete nerven, besonders das verschicken von dateien ist SEHR benachteiligend...

deshalb wollt ich euch mal fragen, was ihr für messenger benutzt, und ob ihr mir alternativen vorschlagen könnt...

ich hab schon "sim" ausprobiert, der war zwar recht flott und das OSD fand ich ganz nützlich, aber den rest der ewünschten funktionen (gruppengespräche, dateiversand) war im grunde nicht wirklich vorhanden...

also ein messanger der optimal is, könnte...

-dateien ohne größere probleme an msn und icq user schicken und auch von diesen empfangen

-problemlose gruppengespräche leiten und beitreten

-eine mögliche intigration in KDE nutzen

-und wenn man noch einen oben drauf setzen will, ne webcam übertragung unterstützen ^^

is mit klar, dass es wahrscheinlich so nen messanger nich gibt, aber n paar bessere alternativen zu kopete wären schon schön...

also thx im vorraus

----------

## Yonathan

hier mal einhakend:

wäre auch schön, wenn kopete überhaupt wieder ne verbindung zu msn bekommt  :Sad:  hat da jemand ne lösung oder idee? oder heißt es wiedermal warten?

lg. yona

----------

## Keepoer

Hi!

Also ein All-In-One Paket wie Kopete ist mir, mal abgesehen von Trillian (für Win), nicht bekannt.

Ich persönlich nutze dafür mehrere Programme.

Kannst aber auch gaim benutzen. Das kann glaube ich beides. Ansonsten licq und aMSN, wobei beide keine wirklich gute Integration in KDE haben.

Videofunktion wirst du bei keinem Tool finden. Mir bekannt ist da nur Gnu-Meeting. Damit kann man u.A. auch mit Net-Meeting kommunizieren.

Und bei den Dateien hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme. Natürlich müssen die Leute, denen du was schicken willst, auch die entsprechenden Ports geöffnet haben...  :Wink: 

@YonaThan:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hier mal einhakend:
> 
> wäre auch schön, wenn kopete überhaupt wieder ne verbindung zu msn bekommt  hat da jemand ne lösung oder idee? oder heißt es wiedermal warten? 

 

Leider ändert Microsoft öfters mal diverse Sachen in dem MSN-Protokoll. Darum hat man mit 3rd-party-progs, insbesondere auf UNIX-Basis, immer mal Probleme.  :Sad: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also ich hab keine probleme mit kopete und msn...

welche kde oder kopete version hast du denn?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> also ich hab keine probleme mit kopete und msn...
> 
> welche kde oder kopete version hast du denn?

 

/me has no problems either... (kopete-3.4.2)

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe auch version 3.4.2 aber ich bekomme einfach keine verbindung zu msn  :Sad: 

jedesmal wird das pw abgefragt und abgefragt und abgefragt .... aber eine verbindung bekomme ich nicht.

yona

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Was haltet ihr den von Gaim den benutze ich und der geht prächtig...  :Very Happy: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Kann Kopete Dateien versenden? Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, dass das erst mit KDE 3.5 implementiert wird. (vgl. http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-features.html)

edit: 2^8 Beiträge *freu*

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ne also die funktion, "datei senden" gibts... musst rechtsklich auf den gewünschten Buddy, dann "andere aktion" und letzendlich "datei senden"

aber die eigentlich übertragung geht nicht, und wenn jemand mir was zuschickt, dann erhalt ich überhaupt keine nachricht, dass ne datei empfangen werden soll...

*edit

ich les gerade aber die neuen funktionen von kopete in 3.5.. WOW... eigentlich alles drin, was man sich wünscht, wenn denn alles klappt so wie ses sagen....

sogar webcam support für die meißten protokolle

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

hat jemand ne ahnung, wann in etwa mit der 3.5er zu rechnen is?

bin schon ZIEMLICH gespannt   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

kannst ja mal ausprobieren einen alpha ebuild für die 3.5 Version ist schon im Portage.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Mgiese

webcam support ? nice und wann soll kde 3.5 kommen ? (nicht als beta  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -datein versenden geht überhaupt nicht
> 
> 

 

hast du einen router? ist kopete durchgeroutet?? ich würde dir gaim empfehlen..  :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ja hab gaim ausprobiert, is nich GANZ so schön wie kopete, aber wesentlich stabiler, bugfreier und der dateiversand geht...

werd erstma auf gaim umsteigen denke ich und dann bei gezeiten, mal die 3.5 ausprobieren, bin ja saugespannt drauf, wenn se das realisieren, was se so vorhaben...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> kannst ja mal ausprobieren einen alpha ebuild für die 3.5 Version ist schon im Portage.
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

ich denke ich werde warten bis die beta rauskommt, bzw. vllt. auch bin zum final release, jedenfalls sollte die kde-3.5 nicht mehr hardmasked sein...

----------

## reptile

die beta ist in portage.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ja, wie jetzt? Wie kann eine Beta draußen sein? Und sie ist im Portage Tree? Wo? Ich find sie nicht.

edit: Huh, die Beta ist ja ganz frisch rausgekommen. Und schon im Portage Tree, wie ich auf packages.gentoo.org sehe. Also mal ein emerge --sync machen. ^^

----------

## karabela

moin,

ich sehe grad, ich kann nur per msn dateien versenden, nicht aber per icq ?!

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe kopete mal neu emerged, aber bei msn bekomme ich nach wie vor einen fehler.

habe nicht das kopete aus der kdekiste genommen, sondern es extra emerged, liegt es vielleicht daran?

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-3.4.2  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas +ssl -xinerama +xmms
```

danke, yona

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich denke doch mal das kopete = kopete ist!? solange die version die gleiche ist..oder liege ich da falsch??alles andere wäre doch unsinnig.oder!?

----------

## Yonathan

das denke ich auch, aber man weiß ja nie...

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

wenn man das Split ebuild installiert lädt er trotzdem das kdenetwork Paket runter. Er installiert halt nur den Teil der Kopete beinhaltet. War früher nur mit Optionen möglich heute gibts dafürt die Split ebuilds.

mfg Mathes

----------

## SkaaliaN

also kann man kdepakete nicht umgehen!?

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit umgehen meinst. Also bei der Benutztung von Splitebuilds lädt er das gesammte Paket herrunter aber er installiert nur den Teil den das Splitebuild braucht. Also um das runterladen kommst du nicht rum aber du kommst um das installieren von Programmen rum die du nicht brauchst. Auch wenn es ein Update gibt wird auch nur der Teil neu kompiliert der das _Update braucht. Also wenn zum Beispiel kppp ein Update brauchen würde und du es nicht installiert hast dann macht er es auch nicht.

mfg Mathes

----------

## SkaaliaN

sorry..hatte einen denkfehler   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Yonathan

was jedoch nichts dran ändert, dass ich trotz remerge von kopete immernoch keinen zugriff auf msn habe  :Sad: 

lg. yona

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Yonathan,

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> was jedoch nichts dran ändert, dass ich trotz remerge von kopete immernoch keinen zugriff auf msn habe 
> 
> lg. yona

 

ich hatte am Anfang des Themas mal auf Gaim hingewiesen... oder was für einen Grund gibt es das ihr euch bei Kopete so festbeist?!

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Yonathan

ich finde kopete einfach praktisch und wenn es bei anderen mit dieser version geht, dann muss es bei mir ja auch gehen, oder nicht?

mir geht es nicht um kopete sondern darum den fehler zu lösen.

yona

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde gaim auch besser..der ist am besten...(damals fand ich sim am besten)...

----------

## Yourmother456

thankyou   :Laughing: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

kann sich evtl. ein admin um den kümmern??  :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

so, dann ich auch mal  :Wink: 

Hab nämlich auch so nervereien mit Kopete...

1) Ich kann meine Kanal-Operator-Rechte im IRC nicht nutzen!!!!!!!( HEUL)

Ich bekomm die aber zugeteilt ^^. Bei /voice <Benutzer> oder Ähnlichem bekomme ich die Meldung ich benötige Kanalop-Rechte?!?

Mit opera oder XChat klappts ^^

2) Bei dem Chatfenster-Design Adium, welches mir von der Übersicht und Gesaltung am besten zusagen würde, werden willkürlich die zuletzt eingegangenen Zeilen (egal ob Benutzer- oder Server- oder sonstige Nachricht^^) wieder gelöscht  :Confused:  , wenn ich dann was schreib tauchen sie (manchmal) wieder auf... Mit dem Design nach XChat oder GAIM hab ich keine Probleme...

Habt ihr mit dem Design auch solche Probs?

Wär schön wenn mir da jemand nen Tip geben könnte  :Very Happy: 

Thx

Franz

----------

## nic0000

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> ich finde kopete einfach praktisch und wenn es bei anderen mit dieser version geht, dann muss es bei mir ja auch gehen, oder nicht?

 

Genau, das finde ich auch.

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mir geht es nicht um kopete sondern darum den fehler zu lösen.

 

Yupp, das ist auch immer mein Ansatz. Dazu mache ich Linux=Eine ewige Herausforderung (textadventure).

Mein Kopete Problem:

MSN geht aber einige! ICQ Accounts teilen nicht ihren Status mit sondern sind immer Offline markiert (Problem nur mit Kopete/Accouts sind nicht unsichtbar oder ähnliches). KDE 3.4.1; Kopete 0.10.2

Irgendwie ist es instabiler als früher und einige Sachen dauern viel länger etc. Ich hoffe mal das die Probleme bald behoben sind, denn eigentlich gefällt mir das Prog sehr gut.

Grüße

nico

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

das Problem mit dem Status gibt es schon seit Version 0.iregendwas. Gibt es auch einige BugReports zu. Ich glaube die Lösung war die Accounts zulöschen und selber wieder hinzufügen. Das Problem ist wohl das kopete die Serverlisten nicht richtig liest und/oder aktualisiert.

mfg Mathes

----------

## nic0000

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Gibt es auch einige BugReports zu. 

 

Ich gebe offen zu erst garnicht danach gesucht zu haben, da solche Fehler dazu neigen sich nach spätestens 3 Updates von selbst aufzulösen. *schande_über_mich* :Embarassed: 

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Ich glaube die Lösung war die Accounts zulöschen und selber wieder hinzufügen. Das Problem ist wohl das kopete die Serverlisten nicht richtig liest und/oder aktualisiert.

 

Hehe, ich glaube damit gingen meine Probleme erst los. Egal ist schon bisschen her, wieder mal Zeit einen Versuch zu starten.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Informationen mathes.s

Grüße

nico

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

was is denn mit der kopete version aus der kde 3.5 beta(kanzler)

hat die mal wer probiert?

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe kde3.5 wieder runtergeschmissen..das war total fehlerhaft bei mir. ich warte nun ab bis es freigegeben wird. schade

----------

## LinuxTom

Nach so langer Zeit meine Frage: geht MSN nun endlich oder mache ich nur etwas falsch. Auf einem Windowsrechner komme ich mit meinem Hotmail-Account in MSN rein. Mit Kopete leider nicht (es wird wir vorher ständig das Passwort abgefragt). Hat einer endlich eine Lösung?

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Nach so langer Zeit meine Frage: geht MSN nun endlich oder mache ich nur etwas falsch. Auf einem Windowsrechner komme ich mit meinem Hotmail-Account in MSN rein. Mit Kopete leider nicht (es wird wir vorher ständig das Passwort abgefragt). Hat einer endlich eine Lösung?

 

kann es sein, das dein kennwort länger als 16 Zeichen ist?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> kann es sein, das dein kennwort länger als 16 Zeichen ist?

 

Uuups. Danke.

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   kann es sein, das dein kennwort länger als 16 Zeichen ist? 
> 
> Uuups. Danke.

 

funktioniert es nun?

Der Grund ist, MSN bzw. "microsoft live" erlaubt eine maximale Kennwortlänge von 16 Zeichen.

Das Problem ist, obwohl Kopete und Co das eingegebene Kennwort intern auf 16Zeichen kürzen, wenn es länger ist, funktioniert es nicht.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> funktioniert es nun?

 

Ja, Danke.  :Smile: 

Gleich noch 'ne Frage hinterher? Wie kann man (ähnlich dem ICQ) im MSN suchen?

----------

